# Tao Restaurant -- What to Wear?



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

So I have to go to a dinner/bachelor party at Tao Restaurant in NYC on Saturday. I've never been, but it seems like one of those shi-shi beautiful people type places, where everyone wears a different shade of black. 

Needless to say, I don't own much black, nor do I have many shirts without collars. So I have no idea what to wear. Do I just go blue blazer, khakis and OCBD or polo shirt? I could also just say "screw it" and wear reds with a decent plaid seersucker shirt.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Pink shirt, a black knit tie or a black emblematic bow tie, cream linen trousers would be ideal for such a place IMO.

If you don;t have anything in black, go for cream/white linen trousers/white ducks, some kind of OCBD. Wear at least one item that is white, if you don't have black.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I suppose that you basically have two options...You either can wear a fairly subdued outfit (in attempt to blend in -- or at least not stick out), or you can wear the most obnoxious GTH outfit that you can assemble. Personally, I think the latter would be somewhat insulting to the groom-to-be (after all, it's his night), so I probably would go with the former.


----------



## yossarian (Apr 17, 2007)

Ron_A said:


> I suppose that you basically have two options...You either can wear a fairly subdued outfit (in attempt to blend in -- or at least not stick out), or you can wear the most obnoxious GTH outfit that you can assemble. Personally, I think the latter would be somewhat insulting to the groom-to-be (after all, it's his night), so I probably would go with the former.


I was sort of leaning toward a GTH approach, but I see your point on it being the groom's night, although I suspect that plenty of other guys will stand out simply by virtue of their awful sense of fashion.

Untitled, what are white ducks? Or did you mean white bucks? Those I have. But I don't have any cream/white pants. Pink polo or pink OCBD? How about one of those with khakis and white bucks?


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Don't overdress or they'll treat you like a hunter at a vegetarian's convention. Go with hemp shirt and pants in undyed natural color. I don't have to tell you that sandals are de rigeur.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

White ducks = white chinos.

white bucks are fine too!


----------



## aikon (Jan 29, 2007)

I used to frequent Tao with regularity. It is no different than any other restaurant. Just wear trousers and an OCBD and you'll be fine. If you want to wear khakis, OCBD, tie and blazer, that is fine too. Madras would look entirely out of place at a night time city dinner, so you shouldn't be considering it anyway. Keep the tie relatively subdued.


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*I'd go with ...*

... some sort of pants. And one of your collared shirts. A tie if you want, but open-collar fine. Jacket your choice.

For Pete's sake, folks: This is a place whose Website notes that it is "frequented by celebrities."

Don't let Manhattan idiocy make you change who you are. Just dress how you want and enjoy yourself and your friends. Chances are you'll be among the best-dressed there -- unless you try to dress like somebody you aren't.


----------



## Vladimir Berkov (Apr 19, 2005)

I was there last week. Black, black, black. I was wearing a repp bow tie and didn't feel any more out of place than I normally do, however.


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

Navy 3/2 blazer, khaki Bills M2, yellow BB OCBD, sockless 986s, and an attitude of nonchalance and self-assurance that makes Bill Buckley look like a lightweight. Enjoy the party!


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

aikon said:


> I used to frequent Tao with regularity. It is no different than any other restaurant. Just wear trousers and an OCBD and you'll be fine. If you want to wear khakis, OCBD, tie and blazer, that is fine too. Madras would look entirely out of place at a night time city dinner, so you shouldn't be considering it anyway. Keep the tie relatively subdued.


I would second this. Blazer, OCBD, tie, trousers/khakis are always suitable in NYC at this kind of restaurant.


----------



## mafoofan (May 16, 2005)

I think you're over-emphasizing the proclivity toward dressing in black at a restaurant like Tao. Having actually eaten there--and many other trendy NYC restaurants--I can tell you that people will be dressed in many different ways. But even 'shi-shi beautiful people' don't necessarily wear a lot of black anymore; it hasn't been the exclusive color of fashion in years. 

Honestly, most people will be in jeans. Unless the party you are with is going to dress up more, jeans or khakis and an OCBD will be fine. Ditch the tie; no one in the restaurant will be wearing one. But wear one if you like. A sportcoat is always fine. 

The bottomline is that nobody will bat an eyelash regardless of how you're dressed. The only distinction will be for those that are dressed particularly fashionable, and you certainly won't be one of them unless you go and buy a completely new wardrobe.


----------

